# Century Ride Recognition for Newbies



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

All:

In a few months, I'll be participating in a Century ride with a couple of people that have not done 100 miles in a sitting yet.

My question to all of you out there in RBR-land is what do you think would be a nice, simple, recognition of these guys completing their first Century ride? The age group these guys are in is in the 55-60 year old range. While Metamucil and Preparation-H have timeless value from a comical aspect for this age group, whatever suggestions of a more serous manner are welcome. 

The Century ride is the Buena Vista Bike Fest (www.bvbf.org). 100 miles of distance with about 5,600 feet of climb over the entire ride. The route is around the rooftop of Colorado -- not exactly the easiest place to complete a first century ride (although I am sure they'll finish this just fine).

Thanks!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

A nice shield or something like that with the simple details engraved? And some nice pictures (memorable and eventful on the ride) to go along too?

Bike stuff works too. But I can't think of any right now.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I treasure my certificate from my first century, I got a nice map of the route to go along with it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*One hundred bottles of beer on the wall,*

one hundred bottles of beer;
You take one down, you pass it around,
Ninety-nine bottles of beer on the wall.
(repeat . . . )

But beyond the obvious, the website shows a rather nice commemorative jersey, limited edition. If they're not ordering one, order it secretly, surprise them with the jersey at the finish, and have all their buddies autograph it.

That looks like a great ride, as long as they're all high-altitude acclimated and can handle those 10,000-foot passes. I like the 30 miles of descending to the finish.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

A group photo, before and after, in a frame. 

That's not mcuh climbing over 100 miles, especially near "Boona Vista."


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

From the Lounge, the response would be Hookers and Blow...but
someone around here does custom headbadges. Maybe a smaller version and a graphic that's appropriate. 
Maybe a sticker for their bike.
After my first century a massage at the massage tent would have been a wonderful reward.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> ..........
> 
> The Century ride is the Buena Vista Bike Fest (www.bvbf.org). 100 miles of distance with about 5,600 feet of climb over the entire ride. The route is around the rooftop of Colorado ......


I am so disappointed that this ride has been scheduled to conflict with the Santa Fe Century which is a much older event. 

The good news is that these roads are included to some extent in the Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour this summer. 

Calendar issues are a problem on a local level and a regional level too. Dang it! :mad2:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the Jersey idea if they aren't already buying one. Hand them out before the ride.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Massage and hookers and blow!  (You started it Chain!)


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Massage and hookers and blow!  (You started it Chain!)


Hey now your not in the lounge. Yer out in public... behave!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> A group photo, before and after, in a frame.
> 
> That's not mcuh climbing over 100 miles, especially near "Boona Vista."



What he said...A framed group photo would be a great idea...Something to hang in the office where all the other guys have the golf outing pics...


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Pablo said:


> That's not mcuh climbing over 100 miles, especially near "Boona Vista."


I don't know.... The stretch from the turnoff to Twin Lakes to Leadville is a pretty obnoxious false flat, and Turquoise Lake can be pretty tough. 

Any grade at 10K is tough.

OH - and I think you all need to get pretty smashed on Fat Tire after the ride, and look up Donnie while you're in Buena Vista and get matching Century tattoos - he does phenmoenal work!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe an engraved headset cap, handlebar cap, or bottle cage from these guys?

http://www.purelycustom.com/c-31-road-bikes.aspx


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

danl1 said:


> Maybe an engraved headset cap, handlebar cap, or bottle cage from these guys?
> 
> https://www.purelycustom.com/c-31-road-bikes.aspx


Maybe some custom bar plugs
Barplugs4u.com


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> I don't know.... The stretch from the turnoff to Twin Lakes to Leadville is a pretty obnoxious false flat, and Turquoise Lake can be pretty tough.
> 
> Any grade at 10K is tough.


I'm not saying that it'll be a walk in the park, but over one hundred miles, it could a a lot worse. The climb up Left Hand Canyon, near Boulder, for instance, gains nearly 4,000 ft. in 6.5 miles, I think.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

For my first century they took my picture crossing the finish line. I also got a patch and I kept my number that I hung on my bike. 

I kept telling my then girlfriend (now wife) that I wanted to keep them (she was asking about the crumbled up number and patch).

For my birthday that year she got them all framed together. It now hangs in our bedroom.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Cut their shirt tails off*

I don't know, that's what they used to do to student pilots taking their first solo.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

a free trip to sante fe the next day and knock off their next hundy.


----------

